# Zeus and Orion



## Merrit321 (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's some pics of my two leopard geckos. Zeus is a bit camera shy, but Orion is practically a model 

Zeus:











Orion:


----------



## Isa (Dec 23, 2009)

You have 2 cuties  They have a sweet face and beautiful eyes


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## BethyB1022 (Dec 23, 2009)

Aww, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 23, 2009)

You're welcome


----------



## chadk (Dec 23, 2009)

Cute 

Here are some pics of mine.

Roxy is my 8 inch female. Roxy likes my new 'farmer' hat:





Roxy likes the sun 





This is Rocky. He's about 10 inches and much more outgoing than Roxy:









Here is where they live:


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome! Is Rocky a tremper giant?


----------



## chadk (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm not sure. He's a big guy. But don't know alot about him really.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 23, 2009)

Love all the leos on here!! Chad their enclosure is AWESOME!!! My guys are on paper towels 

Here's my Clem (Clementine)





And Echo





Clem is super social and I used to handle her alllll the time. She would fall asleep on my lap  Echo is a grump. Only happy when he's eating or sleeping (typical male )

They are both 8 years old.


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 23, 2009)

All of these old geckos! Awesome Katie


----------



## chadk (Dec 23, 2009)

katie - Echo is a spitting image of my Rocky - same markings. What is it called? Las Vegas or something?? I'm not up on the all the leo morphs or whatever...


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 26, 2009)

They have such beautiful eyes


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 26, 2009)

Which ones? If it's mine, thanks, and if it's one of theirs, I agree


----------



## Floof (Dec 27, 2009)

You know, more and more, leopard geckos are growing on me. I didn't used to like them much, but now I find myself pausing at the Leopard gecko ads on Craigslist wishing I had the time, money, and space to rescue one. Woe is me.

You all have gorgeous leos! =)


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 28, 2009)

Merrit321 said:


> Which ones? If it's mine, thanks, and if it's one of theirs, I agree



Oh sorry, I was looking at Chad's (thought they were all in the same crowd). I can't really see yours eyes'. But all of them are really cute regardless!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 4, 2010)

chadk said:


> katie - Echo is a spitting image of my Rocky - same markings. What is it called? Las Vegas or something?? I'm not up on the all the leo morphs or whatever...



I didn't even know there was a morph called "Las Vegas" so you know more than me!!
I just thought Echo was a "standard" leo haha 
I haven't researched leopard geckos since I first got my guys 7-8 years ago, so I'm sure some things have changed!


----------



## tortoiseman777 (Jan 4, 2010)

las vegas is a strain of albino sometimes its even called rainwater so it has two names  there are 3 strains if albino bell, tremper, and las vegas and sometimes called rainwater.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 5, 2010)

I just came across this picture of Clem in my photobucket 
I love leopard gecko eyes!


----------

